# Is this legit?



## Mr Warren (Jan 1, 2017)

My son - who lives near Atlanta - called the other day - told me he had broken his key off in the ignition on his 2014 Ford Fusion and was in to the dealership to have a new one made. When he bought the car new - there were 2 keys with it, but he lost one of them early on. So - they tell him he has to have 2 keys and he says ok. the final bill for making and programing those 2 keys came to over $700.00. I'm still in shock. Guess I've been living out in the weeds to long. Is this normal today?
  Maybe some of the folks here have some knowledge of this.?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> My son - who lives near Atlanta - called the other day - told me he had broken his key off in the ignition on his 2014 Ford Fusion and was in to the dealership to have a new one made. When he bought the car new - there were 2 keys with it, but he lost one of them early on. So - they tell him he has to have 2 keys and he says ok. the final bill for making and programing those 2 keys came to over $700.00. I'm still in shock. Guess I've been living out in the weeds to long. Is this normal today?
> Maybe some of the folks here have some knowledge of this.?



Yes, ~300 per. Breaking the key off is one thing, but you can order the knockoff parts from China and program them yourself pretty easily if you lose on or both.  Knockoff off parts cost about 25 bucks and you can youtube the programming and sdo it in less than 15 min.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 1, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> My son - who lives near Atlanta - called the other day - told me he had broken his key off in the ignition on his 2014 Ford Fusion and was in to the dealership to have a new one made. When he bought the car new - there were 2 keys with it, but he lost one of them early on. So - they tell him he has to have 2 keys and he says ok. the final bill for making and programing those 2 keys came to over $700.00. I'm still in shock. Guess I've been living out in the weeds to long. Is this normal today?
> Maybe some of the folks here have some knowledge of this.?



That sounds like highway robbery to me but I haven't had to have any automobile keys made in a long time so I don't have a clue.


----------



## Mr Warren (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys. The last car key I had made was so long ago I can't remember what it cost - but I know I just went to a locksmith and he made a couple and I do remember it was less than ten dollars. Seems like this is way beyond the pale.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

This is a good read on the subject.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/magazine/2013/07/car-key-replacement-for-less/index.htm


----------



## 280bst (Jan 1, 2017)

Just because it is legit does not mean it is right in time this little scam on consumers will end Auto part stores are now making these gold keys for a fraction of the price seen it at Auto Zone and O'Reilly's. The car dealers will in time lose this business due to their own Greed. Got another one for ya hit a Buzzard couple weeks ago all it did was blow out the left turn signal bulb that's it. To change out that bulb it will cost $80. for a $2 bulb


----------



## Mr Warren (Jan 1, 2017)

Scam on consumers is right! I just went back in my records, and saw where it cost $42.57 to have a head lite bulb replaced - a job I have done myself many times over the years. I went to the auto parts store & bought the bulb expecting to change it myself - Only in this truck - they made it so I can't get my big hand in there to change it without taking half the dadburn truck apart. They must be paying the design guys to make em so we can't work on em ourselves at all


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 1, 2017)

This stuff is crazy , windshield wipers have gotten up around $45 for a pair at parts stores .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> Scam on consumers is right! I just went back in my records, and saw where it cost $42.57 to have a head lite bulb replaced - a job I have done myself many times over the years. I went to the auto parts store & bought the bulb expecting to change it myself - Only in this truck - they made it so I can't get my big hand in there to change it without taking half the dadburn truck apart. They must be paying the design guys to make em so we can't work on em ourselves at all





I had to remove the grill and unbolt my headlight fro inside the fender to replace the bulb on my truck


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 1, 2017)

I tossed that litttle plate on the dealer ring with numbers on it in the trash,  then found out I need it to keep from paying the big bill if I lose my keys.

I don't understand the chip keys completely as my third key is a valet key with no chip and it starts the truck and you can drive, unlock doors, etc. so what's the chip doing to keep theft down....I could make that valet key at auto zone and steal the truck without chip.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 2, 2017)

Been using a non-chip key in my Silverado and in my wife's Escape for the last 4 years. No issues. Didn't want to go the hi$ route for replacement keys. Of course dealer said they might open the door but they won't crank the vehicle.....wrong on both vehicles.
Big plus is they reduce the bulk of the keychain by more than half!
Only neg I can figure is I can't "click" my door(s) open, big boohoo!


----------



## GA native (Jan 2, 2017)

This, is why you get a price before the work is done. Ace, Home Depot, etc can all make chip keys now. $350 per key is outrageous.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2017)

280bst said:


> Just because it is legit does not mean it is right in time this little scam on consumers will end Auto part stores are now making these gold keys for a fraction of the price seen it at Auto Zone and O'Reilly's. The car dealers will in time lose this business due to their own Greed. Got another one for ya hit a Buzzard couple weeks ago all it did was blow out the left turn signal bulb that's it. To change out that bulb it will cost $80. for a $2 bulb



Plus Auto Zone will install the part for you. I see them regularly and marvel that they will spend 15 minutes installing a tail light bulb or head light that's impossible to get to for free.


----------



## Mr Warren (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks again for all the good info guys.
I'm going to be merciful and not pass most of it on to my son to  keep him from crying. 
  He will eventually learn most of this from his own friends - wayyy too late!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 2, 2017)

Key's with a chip in them are not cheap but that sounds high. Did you say he broke the key off in the ignition? If so they may of had to replace the ignition switch . That a long with the keys and programming would add up in a hury.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 2, 2017)

LTZ25 said:


> This stuff is crazy , windshield wipers have gotten up around $45 for a pair at parts stores .



Beyond crazy especially what the car dealers charge.  But as you point out, it is not just the car dealers.  It is the economy and everyone is out to get every penny they can these days.  Compare home AC filters now vs 10 years ago.

I kid you not, I carried a wiper blade up to the counter at O'Reilly Auto Parts, that was one of the "cheaper" ones, around $15.  I didn't know it, but it said "hybrid design" on the package, which apparently is a common blade design nowadays.  

Cool dude with dreadlocks asked me if my car was a hybrid????  Then begged me he had the correct one for my truck as I was walking away.


----------



## Mr Warren (Jan 3, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> Key's with a chip in them are not cheap but that sounds high. Did you say he broke the key off in the ignition? If so they may of had to replace the ignition switch . That a long with the keys and programming would add up in a hury.


  Yes - the key was broken off in the switch - but there was just enough sticking out that he could turn it with the pliers on a multi tool he had - so he was able to start it to drive to the dealership. They didn't have to replace the ignition switch. Thank heaven for those multi tools eh? Handy little boogers!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 3, 2017)

Sounds high, but the dealerships think they have a monopoly on the service. 

Best advice I'd give anyone buying a vehicle with the chipped keys is make providing two keys part of the deal for the dealership or even private seller. Many vehicles will allow you program new keys yourself if you have two keys already. Go ahead and bite the bullet and buy/make a third key when you take delivery, or make the seller provide the third key as well.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Sounds high, but the dealerships think they have a monopoly on the service.
> 
> Best advice I'd give anyone buying a vehicle with the chipped keys is make providing two keys part of the deal for the dealership or even private seller. Many vehicles will allow you program new keys yourself if you have two keys already. Go ahead and bite the bullet and buy/make a third key when you take delivery, or make the seller provide the third key as well.



Good advice.  I knew how much they cost when I bought my VW. I put the 2nd fob in my gun safe so I never lose it.


----------



## DrK (Jan 4, 2017)

75 bucks to have chipped keys copied at both Lowes and Ace Hardware here in Florida


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 6, 2017)

"Chipped Keys" come in varying applications.  Some are dual purpose. Your lock and unlock function is one and your "PATS" system is another. (Passive anti theft system) regardless of what has been said if your vehicle was built with PATS it will not crank without a programmed key that must be done with a dealer computer. The " Valet" Key usually grey in color is for just that, Valet parking it will allow them to crank and drive your car and unlock doors but not the trunk. In the earlier days programming these keys was a pain and took an hour due to security reasons. So you have a technician sitting there waiting to program 2 keys for 1 hour. Technology is great as long as your willing to pay for it!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 6, 2017)

Things have changed since I was a service adviser. 1 hour labor to program keys over $300. I wonder how much the tech gets?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 6, 2017)

The OP didnt give information regarding the labor time for disassembly or whatever it took to get out the broken key, right ?


----------



## Mr Warren (Jan 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> The OP didnt give information regarding the labor time for disassembly or whatever it took to get out the broken key, right ?


  There was enough of the key sticking out so that he could grab it with a pliers -  so that was not an extra charge.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> There was enough of the key sticking out so that he could grab it with a pliers -  so that was not an extra charge.



Knowing that I say he was charged about $300 too much


----------



## EuroTech (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the world of technology,I have owned a European auto repair shop for fourteen years now and can tell you all that it normal especially on Volvo,BMW,M/B etc!!!


----------



## JohnK (Feb 28, 2017)

When you say key......you're talking about one of the switchblade thingees, not a plain key, right? I was told they require a special machine to cut them, not a key machine, more like CNC. You reckon they lied to me?


----------

